# Question regarding CS credit for LE experience.



## Falcon57 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am aware that it is possible to receive credit on the Civil Service exam for time on a municipal department. However, I am unsure whether or not this applies to Reserve time. I'm trying to figure out if as a current Reserve I should claim the experience credit or not. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

I am fairly certain that each department has their own criteria. In my recent searches, I have discovered that some departments give credit for both part time and full time experience. Not sure how reserve experience measures up to part time experience, let alone full time. 

While reading the CS Exam guidelines, there is guidelines for submitting your experience on the test date or prior to test. It certainly doesn't hurt to submit whatever experience you have, it's just up to the department and issuing authority whether it's valid experience.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

My opinion and advice to anyone considering law enforcement today is to really sit down with yourself and think "I am young, I know it seems cool now but is this the job I want to be doing for 32 years?" Find something in your life that is your passion and do what you can to make that your career. LE is a good job and I'm here until retirement, but it can be terribly detrimental to your outlook of the world. Its the nature of the beast. However, as a friend on the job says often, "Its the worst job you'll never quit." Good luck if its what you want.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Since I'm in a good mood, I'll do the work for you.The answer is yes, you can claim reserve/part-time experience. From the exam instructions:



> POLICE OFFICER CLAIM FOR EMPLOYMENT/EXPERIENCE CREDIT:
> *Credit will be given only for experience in the position title for which the examination is conducted. In other words, since you are taking the examination for Police Officer, you can claim any experience you have had performing work ONLY as a Full Time, Reserve, or Intermittent Police Officer in a municipal police department. While HRD may hold military make-up exam session(s) after April 20, 2013, HRD will not grant credit for experience accumulated after April 20, 2013.*
> 
> CALCULATING EMPLOYMENT/EXPERIENCE CREDIT: You will receive 0.2 points for each month of creditable employment/experience as a Police Officer. One month equals 172 work hours or 16 or more work days. Part-time work employment/experience will be prorated on the basis of a 40-hour workweek. Your Employment/Experience Credit is weighted at 10%. If you do not qualify for Employment/Experience Credit, your overall score will be based on your examination score alone.


----------



## Falcon57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bloodhound said:


> Since I'm in a good mood, I'll do the work for you.The answer is yes, you can claim reserve/part-time experience. From the exam instructions:


Much appreciated, thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

"You will receive 0.2 points for each month of creditable employment/experience as a Police Officer. One month equals 172 work hours or 16 or more work days. Part-time work employment/experience will be prorated on the basis of a 40-hour workweek. Your Employment/Experience Credit is weighted at 10%. If you do not qualify for Employment/Experience Credit, your overall score will be based on your examination score alone."
So what does this "weighted at 10%" mean? You get 10% of your points? 
So if you work 12 months x 0.2 = 2.4 points
2.4 points * 10% = .24 actual points on your final score ?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

GMass said:


> "You will receive 0.2 points for each month of creditable employment/experience as a Police Officer. One month equals 172 work hours or 16 or more work days. Part-time work employment/experience will be prorated on the basis of a 40-hour workweek. Your Employment/Experience Credit is weighted at 10%. If you do not qualify for Employment/Experience Credit, your overall score will be based on your examination score alone."
> So what does this "weighted at 10%" mean? You get 10% of your points?
> So if you work 12 months x 0.2 = 2.4 points
> 2.4 points * 10% = .24 actual points on your final score ?


Sounds like a gyp to me.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Someone was asking this at work. Does the LE experience credit count towards the score that goes to MSP also? Or does MSP only give points for just veteran preference?


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> Someone was asking this at work. Does the LE experience credit count towards the score that goes to MSP also? Or does MSP only give points for just veteran preference?


As far as I know the LE experience points do NOT count toward the trooper score.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

nikc12 said:


> As far as I know the LE experience points do NOT count toward the trooper score.


Correct

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

